# Anyone out there?



## Donna79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone out there from Pontypool?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Donna,

I often look on this page as I am originally from Gwent. Where are you having treatment? I am at IVF Wales.

Lisa


----------



## Donna79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Im currently having treatment at IVF Wales is well they are so nice.What do you think of them? What treatment are you having?
Ive just started IVF now on Feb 29th its all quiet nerve racking and exciting at the same time.Fingers crossed it will work I been doing everything I possibly can to be healthy.
I had IUI in Dec 06 which resulted in ectopic pregnancy I was devasted to say the least.
Keep in touch xxxxxx


----------



## reese646 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Donna, I am not far away in Blackwood but we are waiting to start IVF at Bristol CRM

Mandy x


----------

